# how did i do???



## Cruisn (Feb 17, 2009)

Well It all started with me getting a pentax ME super from my dad a few years back. and it sat and sat and sat... then I pulled it out bought some film and am giving it another shot. 

I was able to make this purchase today and was wondering if I got a good deal. I feel i did, but am not to familiar with prices.

purchase price: 80 dollars

included:
Pentax MV body

50mm lense
28mm Takumar lense
80-200 vivitar lense

flashes: all which work
vivitar zoom thyristor 285
pentax AF160
Vivitar auto 252
Thyristor 450 automatic

remote trigger release cable
remote flash cablecarry case


----------



## Battou (Feb 17, 2009)

Not too bad, I've on more tan one occation blown eighty bucks or more on a body or a lens alone, hell my M-42 mount takumar cost $95


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 17, 2009)

:thumbup:

It's a good start!


----------



## Cruisn (Feb 17, 2009)

that works lol. im gonna go out and test the ME super today and see how it works.


----------

